

Canadian Startup "Needs a couch in the Valley" - 24pfilms

We are a Canadian game company/startup. We have a micro 2 man seasoned team with great tech and a good prototype. We are wanting to come to the valley to couch surf to meet and greet. Can you help? I am the creative biz dev guy. I will drive the couch, and the business. Any help is much appreciated for hook ups and couches. email upon request.
======
coryl
I noticed you posted similar topics something like 4 years ago. What happened
in between with your first product/prototype? Did you ever make it out to the
valley for angels?

~~~
24pfilms
Thanks I managed to get funding for that one. I am now onto a new startup and
prototype.

------
thaumaturgy
You might want to repost this when it's not late Saturday night on HN. :-)

~~~
24pfilms
Good point. Will repost on Monday.

